# Rumour: Magloire wants out of N.O.



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Just read an article on SI.com...I don't think so, but you never know...

Full Article 



> *Jamaal Magloire*, a center whose development was hindered by injury this season, wants out of New Orleans in the worst way and has two years and about $17 million left on his contract.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I've always thought that Magloire would want out. The Hornets have not shown any interest in winning and are unproven when it comes to big deals. I hope they make some good moves that make Magloire happy and have him stay.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

At this point, who wouldn't want out of NO? Anyway, if he wants a trade that badly, there's no sense in keeping a disgruntled player who will probably play at 50%. I say trade him ASAP so you can get the best deal.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Not a big suprise..

The Hornets could probably get a decent player/package for Magloire.. and they definetly should try to trade him as soon as possible.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

When i saw him play against the Cavs..it didnt seem like he was giving 100%..so it could be very true that he wants out.

If so, what teams could benefit from him, and have something to offer the Hornets in return (young players, picks)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Cato (expiring) and 1st for Magloire?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Cato (expiring) and 1st for Magloire?


I dont think the Hornets are that anxious to ship him out...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He is a very good player when he wants to be but his value isn't very high right now coming off an injury and with that contract. A team like the Hawks might be the best trading partner because they wouldn't have to match up any salaries to make it work.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> Cato (expiring) and 1st for Magloire?


Are you serious? Jamaal Magloire was 2003/2004 an All-Star! I know we already shipped an All-Star to Golden State for Speedy Claxton, but I hope this won't happen again!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Trading Maglorie would hurt more then trading Davis. Centers are much to hard to find nowadays. While it won't be easy to replace Davis, he will be easier to fill in for then Maglorie.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Are you serious? Jamaal Magloire was 2003/2004 an All-Star! I know we already shipped an All-Star to Golden State for Speedy Claxton, but I hope this won't happen again!


I know he was, but considering they'd be getting an expiring contract (and an above average center at that) plus a lottery pick, this is a MUCH better deal than they got for a superior player. Let's say they draft Marvin Williams with their pick, then Jarrett Jack with our pick. The lineup could be Jack, Smith, Williams, Brown, and Cato. Once Cato's contract is off the books there'd be enough cap room to make a run at a big man. I think if you look at it from that POV it's not as bad, but it's just something I threw out, I don't really think it would happen .


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> I know he was, but considering they'd be getting an expiring contract (and an above average center at that) plus a lottery pick, this is a MUCH better deal than they got for a superior player. Let's say they draft Marvin Williams with their pick, then Jarrett Jack with our pick. The lineup could be Jack, Smith, Williams, Brown, and Cato. Once Cato's contract is off the books there'd be enough cap room to make a run at a big man. I think if you look at it from that POV it's not as bad, but it's just something I threw out, I don't really think it would happen .


But unfortunately if Orlando reach the playoffs Orlando won't get such a high pick...And a lineup with Jack, Smith and Williams would be amazing but they would have no experience and are so young, we would be the team with the most turnovers!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> At this point, who wouldn't want out of NO?


Uhm... Dan Dickau? :biggrin:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What would Memphis need to do to close a deal for Magloire?

Could the Shinns be interested in Jason Williams, who would at least sell some tickets, like he did when the Grizzlies came to Memphis?

I'm also pretty anxious for us to include our draft pick, since our team is built so that we don't have much room for rookies to contribute.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, what about trading J-Mag for Jason Williams and drafting a Center (Andrew Bogut???)

LineUp: 
C - Bogut
F - Brown
F - Nailon
G - Smith
G - Williams


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

He'd obviously love to go back to his home town.
Magloire for Eric Williams, Morris Peterson and a protected 1st rounder.


By the way, there is a thread about this on the Raptors board as well.
Check it out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd trade Magloire, only if I received Andrew Bogut with the 1st pick. Then trading him to a team like Memphis makes sense, but I would want Posey, Jones and Williams for him and Lynch.

You can't give an all-star Center for Jason Williams alone. 

New Orleans: 

C - Andrew Bogut/Chris Andersen
PF - PJ Brown/David West/Maciej Lampe
SF - James Posey/Bostjan Nachbar
SG - JR Smith/Dahntay Jones/Casey Jacobsen (I guess)
PG - Jason Williams/Dan Dickau

At least they will try and get up and down the floor. Only if they get Bogut though, would I make a trade with Memphis.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

You could get somthing medicore for Magloire, Can't say I blame him for wanting out...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think thats the main probelm with trying to trade him. Getting what he is worth will be near impossible.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

kamego said:


> I think thats the main probelm with trying to trade him. Getting what he is worth will be near impossible.


That's true, his stock is at an all-time low. If I were my team [Miami] I'd probably offer Dorell Wright, Qyntel Woods and someone else for him. And looking at the other trade ideas here, it just shows how low his stock is.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> New Orleans:
> 
> C - Andrew Bogut/Chris Andersen
> PF - PJ Brown/David West/Maciej Lampe
> ...


This would be a great line-up! But I don't see Memphis giving up Jason Williams AND James Posey AND Andrew Bogut for Jamaal Magloire!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

gian said:


> That's true, his stock is at an all-time low. If I were my team [Miami] I'd probably offer Dorell Wright, Qyntel Woods and someone else for him. And looking at the other trade ideas here, it just shows how low his stock is.



Dorrell Wright would be a great pick up because he could be a T Mac type of player in the future (maybe) but that still doesn't give much help inside for NO. Placing all the hope on getting Bogut still doesn't allow for Mag to be traded. My vote would be for keeping him even if he wasn't happy until his value goes back to where it should be. (Might take some time)


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I heard this rumour last summer, I think he's a guy who doesn't really want to play here


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

like Turkish Delight said...i think Magloire would love to come back to toronto....what if we gave u Eric Williams and MoPete for Magloire??? that would give u some quality depth at the wing positions...plus if u guys draft properly (bogut this year, a good pg next year) u guys will be well on ur way back to being a good team??? what you guys think.....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

That only works if NO walks out with the number one pick to take Bogut. Unless Bogut is a Hornet, I don't think Mag could be traded unless a center was coming back in return. Otherwise there is no reason to trade him when he is a top 4 or 5 center in the east. (Shaq, Big Z, Mag, Either Wallace from Detroit)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

kamego said:


> That only works if NO walks out with the number one pick to take Bogut. Unless Bogut is a Hornet, I don't think Mag could be traded unless a center was coming back in return. Otherwise there is no reason to trade him when he is a top 4 or 5 center in the east. (Shaq, Big Z, Mag, Either Wallace from Detroit)



Good summary, I agree entirely!:yes:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> WANTS MORE SHOTS: Hornets center Jamaal Magloire wants more shots than he has taken the past two games. He took six in last Saturday's loss to the Miami Heat and three in last Friday's victory against the Houston Rockets. Magloire made five shots Tuesday and finished with eight points.
> 
> "It's tough because you're coming back and playing with guys you haven't played with before," Magloire said. "There are a lot of free agents at the end of the season, so you have a lot of guys who are going to play into that. At times, we've got to play better as a team and not play fragmented."


Link


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

At this point let him shoot as much as he wants for the rest of year. No reason to let him go into the offseason upset when the team has nothing to lose anyway.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> This would be a great line-up! But I don't see Memphis giving up Jason Williams AND James Posey AND Andrew Bogut for Jamaal Magloire!


Wait, they wouldn't be giving up Bogut. Bogut would be the pick of the Hornets. The Hornets would be trading George Lynch and Jamaal Magloire for Posey, Williams and Dahntay Jones or even Andre Emmett instead. That's pretty fair for the Grizz.

First of all, you're not going to get an all-star big for nothing. They aren't dealing Battier, so I'd take Williams and Posey and another wing for Magloire, who fills a huge need for the Grizz. Besides, what have Posey and Williams (and Emmett and Jones) really done in ths league to be worth more than Magloire.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Wait, they wouldn't be giving up Bogut. Bogut would be the pick of the Hornets. The Hornets would be trading George Lynch and Jamaal Magloire for Posey, Williams and Dahntay Jones or even Andre Emmett instead. That's pretty fair for the Grizz.


The Hornets wouldn't have any Center left...:whoknows:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> The Hornets wouldn't have any Center left...:whoknows:


No you're not understanding me. The Hornets would use their pick on Bogut and then separately would trade for Magloire. Got it now?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> No you're not understanding me. The Hornets would use their pick on Bogut and then separately would trade for Magloire. Got it now?


Ahh yeah! Now I understand you! :yes:


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

what about magloire for dunleavy jr and the warriors pick around 8 or 9?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Keith Closs said:


> what about magloire for dunleavy jr and the warriors pick around 8 or 9?


Lets not give the Warriors any more "free players"... :biggrin:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Lets not give the Warriors any more "free players"... :biggrin:


Jamaal Magloire <-> Adonal Foyle??? 

and after the thread waiving Foyle!


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Over at Laker Board, we have been discussing this very issue. We would LOVE to give you guys Odom and someone else for Maglore. Imagine Odom and Smith togather, i think there styles are suiting of each other. Im also bias and i WANT MAGLORE ON MY DAMN TEAM!


GO LAKERS!

p.s SERIOUSLY, THERE IS 1 GOOD THING ABOUT YOUR TEAM, HIS NAME IS... J.R SMITH, AND HE WILL BE AN ALL-STAR FOR YEARS TO COME!


----------

